# Help!!! 2 week old pullets beaks look like they are breaking.



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought some pullets from TSC and as they are getting bigger it appears to me that their beaks are falling off. I am very worried because they are getting shorter. Does anyone know what this may be?


----------

